# The Official 2016/17 LE Ice Conditions Thread



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

As we have done in the past, this thread is a repository for all ice condition posts for Lake Erie. Please do not place fishing reports here. 
Good luck and be safe.


----------



## NotoriousVIC (Oct 12, 2014)

Anyone have eyes on the ramp at E72nd today (Sunday)? Locked up? Open? Thinking about heading out tomorrow.


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

Not sure about 72nd but Edgewater was open today


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes it was locked up friday, 1/2 inch everywhere around docks, had to break through to get out, so by last Saturday I'm sure it's around 2 inches


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

starting to look good if the future forecast can come back down and keep locking up!!!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

They just posted today's image as well


----------



## raizinkane (Feb 10, 2011)

Scum_Frog said:


> View attachment 225913
> starting to look good if the future forecast can come back down and keep locking up!!!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## raizinkane (Feb 10, 2011)

Southwest 30 mph Tuesday not good


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

The pictures are from Sunday afternoon, after we got done fishing a few marinas on Cawtaba.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Lots of ice out front but the shoreline opened up pretty wide. But it was very cold and light winds again last night. We just need the mid 40's forecast for Christmas and day after to change or we could have a big shove ice mess.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Ran home for lunch and saw this.


----------



## Mikey9191 (Feb 20, 2013)

Question about ice safety of marina on rout 2 by Maggie east do you think those would be safe to fish


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

MageeEast said:


> Ran home for lunch and saw this.
> View attachment 225989


Don't show me that! I was hoping for the opposite!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Mikey9191 said:


> Question about ice safety of marina on rout 2 by Maggie east do you think those would be safe to fish


Not all marinas allow ice fishing


----------



## fishman496 (Jan 15, 2015)

anyone had a look at the ice, or been out, on East Harbor? Cabin fever is catching up with me already and I'm getting an itch that needs scratched.......


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Check the happy hooker report


----------



## flyfishtrout (Nov 10, 2015)

Where's that report at ?


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

On Facebook


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

Im not good with editing yet but I will get it. Thanks for watching.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Angler supply in Fremont had pics and report of some gills caught at East harbor Google anglersfishfremont


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Lake is wide open (with ice chunks floating) from a couple hundred yards to as far as I can see with binoculars for the 4th straight day. Channels have varying degrees of ice but I don't know any who allow ice fishing. Liability is too big of a risk.

To those who are thinking about trying to get out in a boat.....remember a few things. There is lots of open water but I can see chunks of ice all over out there. A wind shift can turn things into a crisis if all that ice blows in. 

Also there are no tow boats and darn few fishermen so assume you have to get back on your own. I'm as crazy as anyone but I won't go out unless I have other boats with me.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I used to go out as a solo boat for years when only maybe a few locals would go this time of year. Although not so much solo boat fishing for me anymore. I know I have been fortunate at this point and definitely a lot more cautious and wiser from past experiences. I know these warnings are always posted every year and should be. MageeEast's warnings are right on and again be very wary if your unexperienced with this time of the year. Quite a few of us will post more this time of year regarding the lake conditions, some because of boredom like me. Just be careful on your individual decision on whether to try it or not on any certain open water/ice venture fishing day.


----------



## Summertimesnowman (Feb 27, 2014)

This was yesterday (12-20). Long way to go especially with the warm up coming.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Its back!


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

if the lake freezes just enough so the locals and diehards get to go out for a month or less it should keep the masses away and the fishing should be better.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

You guys are funny.....but I hope we get out there this year.


----------



## Outta Control (Aug 10, 2016)

Back in the boat next weekend


----------



## GetReel (Oct 19, 2012)

Just my opinion, but the lack of ice does have a positive. Reduced pressure on the fish population for a while. Probably doesn't make much of a difference, but I'd like to think so. I get enough during the spring, summer and fall.....still have fish in the freezer. I Do some project improvements around the house or for family instead.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

GetReel said:


> Just my opinion, but the lack of ice does have a positive. Reduced pressure on the fish population for a while. Probably doesn't make much of a difference, but I'd like to think so. I get enough during the spring, summer and fall.....still have fish in the freezer. I Do some project improvements around the house or for family instead.


Have you been watching the forums?
As many or more boats out this time of year that I can ever recall.


----------



## GetReel (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes, I do watch the forums. I think the vast majority of boaters have stored their boats for the winter and only the die hards are left. Ramps are often icy or snow covered at least half the time. Docking is likely pulled out. So even if there are some winter boats out, it's not much in comparison to the rest of the year, but you make a good point.


----------



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

Tightlines said:


> View attachment 227236
> View attachment 227237
> View attachment 227238
> Its back!


Time to sell the Erie ice gear and buy a boat.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Heavy ice seems to yield the best walleye hatches. Don't know why, I have no scientific evidence, but the best ice years seem to yield the best annual hatches.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Meat-Man said:


> Time to sell the Erie ice gear and buy a boat.


Airboat? I'll agree to that!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

capt j-rod said:


> Heavy ice seems to yield the best walleye hatches. Don't know why, I have no scientific evidence, but the best ice years seem to yield the best annual hatches.


Bingo!


----------



## pistolrak (Sep 26, 2014)

We were truly blessed to have ice like we did 2-3 years ago back to back. First time I had been out there on that ice since I was a little kid with Dad and we perched fish where you don't think about going now. I'm 47 now ha!


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

I enjoy ice fishimg like everyone else but like Getreel said i get plenty of fish when the weather is nice out.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I guess I was lucky to get out 2 years in a row caught some nice fish, I was thinking we had ice like that every year and I had just been missing the action. it takes a real deep freeze to get 18" of ice. how thick before you guys go out any distance?


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

odell daniel said:


> I guess I was lucky to get out 2 years in a row caught some nice fish, I was thinking we had ice like that every year and I had just been missing the action. it takes a real deep freeze to get 18" of ice. how thick before you guys go out any distance?



lol exactly how I felt.


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

2014 2015 2017
Hi/lo
Jan 1, 25/20 34/18 43/27
Jan 2, 24/14 36/25 50/34
Jan 3, 15/8 54/26 48/39
Jan 4, 34/14 57/25 36/21
Jan 5, 40/33 25/9 21/12
Jan 6, 33/-11 16/11 16/5
Jan 7, 4/-11 12/7 17/6
Jan 8, 21/4 17/-3 16/12
Jan 9, 31/5 19/2 30/26*
Jan 10, 47/31 18/-1 43/37*
Jan 11, 51/35 35/18 45/43*
Jan 12, 41/34 32/20 53/37*
Jan 13, 49/41 20/8 37/25*
Jan 14, 45/35 21/-5 29/25*
Jan 15, 35/26 30/7 36/34*
Jan 16, 30/21 30/19 41/32*
Jan 17, 39/14 45/17 39/33*
Jan 18, 21/11 44/33
Jan 19, 35/20 36/30
Jan 20, 37/19 33/28
Jan 21, 19/8 33/25
Jan 22, 12/5 27/24
Jan 23, 12/3 32/24
Jan 24, 21/-1 34/23
Jan 25, 30/12 34/19
Jan 26, 37/6 22/19
Jan 27, 41/-1 20/17
Jan 28, 7/-9 27/1
Jan 29, 16/-2 37/25
Jan 30, 33/11 32/6
Jan 31, 36/31 30/5

*Forecasted Temp. 


Posting this here too


----------



## car1788 (Jan 25, 2014)

jared015 said:


> 2014 2015 2017
> Hi/lo
> Jan 1, 25/20 34/18 43/27
> Jan 2, 24/14 36/25 50/34
> ...


Climate Change Folks!


----------

